# Things returning to normal!!!



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Tom Brady still plays football. Balance restoring.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

What does that have to do with Baseball starting in 2...er... 3 weeks?


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I honestly could not believe that he came out of retirement. I figured all the stories were just desperate writers trying to stir up the pot.

I know Tampa Bay is celebrating one more year of not being mediocre. 🤣


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I honestly could not believe that he came out of retirement. I figured all the stories were just desperate writers trying to stir up the pot.
> 
> I know Tampa Bay is celebrating one more year of not being mediocre. 🤣


Homie has to keep representing the 45 year olds. I think the game has become so easy for him from a mental standpoint and he can still do it physically. Honestly I don't think he has lost anything, any minor physical drop off is more than made up for by the fact he knows more about the game, defenses and players than most coaches by a wide margin. It's like he knows what the defense is going to do before the defense knows what they are going to do most of the time. Gronk will still be there as well.


----------

